# Revamping Gemmy life-size figures? Thoughts or experiences.



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yes you certainly can do this successfully  Personally, Ive changed my santa to a pirate and a reaper to a witch. Also dressed up the witches some more and used a Mrs Claus body for a spirit ball witch head to make a complete prop. Its all doable.

reaper to witch--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...d-he-still-has-his-deep-voice-creepy-lol.html

Doctor bloody skeleton to Egyptian doctor--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...y-doctor-rubies-egyptian-warrior-costume.html

Santa to pirate (his pants werent fully up in pic hehe) --> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...izes-picture80050-santa-im-still-working.html

Mrs Claus body + spirit ball witch---> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...rogress-spirit-ball-witch-mrs-claus-body.html

Trick or Treat witch with new clothes and access.--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ni-spirit-ball-her-hands-i-love-her-best.html


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

You Rock Kittyvibe (and not just because you are a fellow Tampa girl!) 
Any suggestions as I embark on this endeavor? Any tips?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks hehe, well it depends on a few factors. 

Like, do you want to keep any part of the original prop (like audio, or clothes)?

If yes, you can either cover existing clothing with something store bought or hand made, velcro is our friend here, and safety pins. 

If you have a prop that has clothing difficult to hide but want to keep them, you can try to carefully tuck and pin or remove carefully. You can always velcro it back on the piece, but I found that its better to try and tuck.

If you dont care about the original clothes so much, you can remove them, since your doing the witch with cauldron, It depends on the type of costume your wanting to go with. Someone has painted their witch face a skin color and she looks great, you can do that as well with some acrylic paints and sponges. 

You can make her have a shorter skirt, but you will need to build some legs with shoes attached. I would either mache a few legs or make some out of fabric and stuffing, human shoes will be alright. Either way is easy but the fabric legs will be easiest.

Ive never changed the audio, but there are tutorials on how to do so, if you have the mic witch thats even better, since you can plug in a mp3, cd player or phone to it and play tracks off that. That way you can keep the original audio of the witch but play the voodoo tracks instead.

For your cauldron, I placed a few frogs on top and that worked pretty well, and some fire looking tinsel beneath the cauldron lit up with red xmas lights.

You can place some snakes about, and skulls and shrunken heads. Lots of bones.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

badgirl said:


> I've been searching this thread and I'm coming up blank....perhaps I'm using the wrong wording ????
> I know I have seen others remake their life size characters to create a new figure or theme.
> We are creating a Haunted Tiki theme this year and I want to dress up and reuse my Witch/Cauldron into a witch doctor with cannibal stew


We did a haunted tiki theme last year. We dressed Michael Myers and Jason up as our bartenders. This was simple enough and did not damage the props. 


















The witch can easily be made into a witch doctor with the addition of shell necklaces, a grass skirt, some creepy cloth and even a wig pulled over the hat, since the hat collapses easily. We made our cauldron creep into a witch doctor, so the Gemmy witch should work fine too.


















A few minor accessories can bring any prop into your theme. Even Vlad here got into the spirit:









Eric


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Devils chariot did a tiki theme a few years ago: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/86574-haunted-tiki-island-2009-a.html


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

[]We repurposed our Dancing Santa into a Pumpkinrot Scarecrow to greet our guests last year. 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151013435406400&oid=236792713099429

ATTACH=CONFIG]125754[/ATTACH


----------

